# Haul Totals - Foundry Electronics Clean Out



## oldgoldman (May 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Invited to clean out remaining electronics in HUGE abandoned foundry being torn down. I'm taking some fun video as I go. There is no power in the building. Anyway .. just some fun viewing for you ..

Here I'm trashing Mitel phone systems

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mC6v6qSIxk

Regards
OGM


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 2, 2014)

Nice... and spooky.....

The time it takes you to pull those boards, toss em, then pick em up and put into a box, you could have tossed the whole unit onto a hand truck. Then at home, scrapped the case for bonus.

Nice for freeby picking though.

B.S.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 2, 2014)

Hi Pantherlikher.. the return on double, triple, quadruple handling steel and power supplies up and down stairs .. in and out of van .. etc isn't worth it. Especially at my age !!!

Today I'm gathering the room full of old Macs .. those I'm taking complete to see if any resale value before I strip .. 

Best Regards


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 2, 2014)

Can I have that minute of my life back? :lol:


----------



## oldgoldman (May 2, 2014)

Nope .. that minute is all gone .. I was just so excited to share how fun it is to trash stuff looking for boards !! I did uncover the 486 computer pile today .. I know it was lurking them somewhere .. but I won't bore you with the details .. 

Regards


----------



## GotTheBug (May 2, 2014)

Lol Oldgoldman wins.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 3, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## necromancer (May 3, 2014)

a video of the total haul would be good, i don't mind wasted time


----------



## g_axelsson (May 3, 2014)

Here silversaddle1, I'll give you a minute of my life instead, spend it wisely!

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 3, 2014)

Thank, I'm square with the world now! :lol:


----------



## oldgoldman (May 3, 2014)

Ok .. a picture of the total haul it is .. later this week.

Love this forum ..


----------



## oldgoldman (May 7, 2014)

Here is the total haul .. admin can move post as needed .. i don't know how to move categories

Used mobile set up and tore up all computers on site in dark .. hauled just boards. Used hardhat, LED headlamp, tool box, Milwaukee M18 cordless drill, tool box, 2 wheeler with recycling bin attached to haul, steel toes, safety glasses, mask and gloves .. no injuries .. all done.

best of all .. not a single P4 board .. 

Approx totals for 3 days:
12 lbs Au ram
6 lbs Tin ram
6 lbs hard drive boards
50 lbs finger cards
60 lbs phone server boards ( Mitel )
125 lbs hi mothers and A pop / backplanes
20 lbs mid grade ( PLCC )
486 chips, loose AMP pins .. couple mixed ceramics
20 lbs Alum heatsinks

the 486 stash was in the control room underneath the main smoke stacks in the picture attached .. i had to put on my big boy pants to venture in there .. i'll never forget it to say the least ..


----------



## necromancer (May 7, 2014)

well worth a minute of life, great score !!!


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 7, 2014)

That's better! :lol:


----------



## glondor (May 8, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## kurtak (May 9, 2014)

Nice score 8)


----------



## PlainsScrapper (Mar 29, 2015)

I know this is late, but great haul! 8)


----------

